# Finally got my Z31 today :)



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

Its pretty amazing. Haven't driven it too far yet (idles rough, has no power whatsoever when you give it gas, details in a post in Z31 section) but everything in it feels great. All the gauges work, all the lights and extras (except AC) work. It even has the history of all work and repairs done to it ever, all the way back to when it was first purchased in 85. Still has all the tools in the back, spare tire, even the original (i believe) bottle of still-full Datsun tire inflater. haha. Got the old chilton book from 96. Old owner claimed a "stage 1 racing clutch" was put in, I can't tell. Gotta go through the pile of previous work done. T-tops, 2-seater. 141k miles and apart from the rough running, a massive deal at 600$ I believe. There's not even any rust.
Gotta work the next couple days, so I won't have much time to tinker with it. I think its probably a fuel system component keeping it down, though. First up to bat after I confirm the ignition is in order is the pressure regulator and pump. But I'm very excited.:fluffy:


----------



## pachi zeron (Jul 3, 2009)

TheTygur said:


> Its pretty amazing. Haven't driven it too far yet (idles rough, has no power whatsoever when you give it gas, details in a post in Z31 section) but everything in it feels great. All the gauges work, all the lights and extras (except AC) work. It even has the history of all work and repairs done to it ever, all the way back to when it was first purchased in 85. Still has all the tools in the back, spare tire, even the original (i believe) bottle of still-full Datsun tire inflater. haha. Got the old chilton book from 96. Old owner claimed a "stage 1 racing clutch" was put in, I can't tell. Gotta go through the pile of previous work done. T-tops, 2-seater. 141k miles and apart from the rough running, a massive deal at 600$ I believe. There's not even any rust.
> Gotta work the next couple days, so I won't have much time to tinker with it. I think its probably a fuel system component keeping it down, though. First up to bat after I confirm the ignition is in order is the pressure regulator and pump. But I'm very excited.:fluffy:



Great ride my friend! Thats so cool. I'm very excited for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your Z31 and enjoy it.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

While the Z31 can become a very powerful performance vehicle with only a little modification, potential buyers must make sure to check out certain areas of the vehicle before buying to make sure that their car has not been abused or has a definite number of defects which may require a lot of time and money to fix appropriately.
anyway , good luck!


----------



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

Haha, too true. Mine had a mishmash ECU from a junkyard and the injectors were wired up poorly. Took a lot of time to fix it but its running good now. But at least I got a lot of the basics covered that I think will keep it going for a while: timing belt and tensioner, FPR, ignition module, plugs/wires, coolant temp sensor and MAF cleaned.

Fortunately I have the entire service history except for the one guy who messed it up. Which I think I've already fixed his mistakes.

Only problem is now it runs a little funny until it warms up. I hope its not the cylinder head temp sensor, I've read about the nightmare of changing that. It needs a new thermostat too, but after already changing the timing belt and all, I really don't want to dig into it again without draining the whole thing so nothing gets on the new belt.

Anyway, thanks for the welcome! :fluffy:


----------

